# Coconut Oil



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have heard a few people talk about Coconut Oil and have seen it in Tesco for £6 a jar, before i buy it what do I actually do with it and how much do i use to put with their food? Do I melt it? Sorry for being a bit dim


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's great stuff! It lasts ages!!

-use it to cook your own food
-moisturise with it
-massage with it!!! 
-use it as a hair mask
-rub it in your doggies paws
-add a heaped teaspoon to their food 

-great for allergies, skin, coat, appetite, teeth cleaning, breath, joints, antinflammatory, promotes healing, promote good use of other fats helping to prevent unnecessary weight gain, it can't make you fat because they (medium chain tris) are so easily digested and metabolised, they don't get stored ... The list is endless, it's a medium chain triglyceride which means it doesn't use energy for absorption, use or storage therefore very easily metabolised.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good for your heart and brain... The type of energy these two prefer to utilise!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A miracle food! Have you got stock in a coconut planation Ruth? I really must get some and try it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> A miracle food! Have you got stock in a coconut planation Ruth? I really must get some and try it.


No I just really think it's great and natural! 

£6 sounds like a lot but it lasts much longer than any other oil and it has so many more benefits and uses. 

Seriously! It's lovely stuff...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I will seriously try it. I adore the smell of coconut. Conjures up suntan lotion and tropical beaches and macaroons. Where could you go wrong with those things.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just one problem Fairlie, it doesn't have a smell...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok scratch what I said about trying it then. Unless Rufus develops skin problems that is.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok scratch what I said about trying it then. Unless Rufus develops skin problems that is.


You must try it!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

coconut oil is amazing but don't give too much as it could give your poo diarrhea. I would start with maybe half a teaspoon a day in the food and see how it agrees with your poo.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> I have heard a few people talk about Coconut Oil and have seen it in Tesco for £6 a jar, before i buy it what do I actually do with it and how much do i use to put with their food? Do I melt it? Sorry for being a bit dim


Thank you been meaning to ask same question for a while.
I seem to remember someone on here mentioning that they had bought some from Costco. Can't find it in our one only coconut milk perhaps it was one of our U.S.A or Canadian friends.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Good for your heart and brain... The type of energy these two prefer to utilise!


So i just take a heaped teaspoonful from the jar and put straight into their food? If its good for the brain best i stock up on it lol. (for my use)

Going to get some this morning then, just wanted to check before i spent £6!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes - I feed a heaped teaspoon in the morning with their breakfast and always have but as Renee said you might want to introduce it slowly. My two didn't get diarrhoea. Donna uses it too I think, not sure if she warms it. I don't my two like to lick it and melt it down with their tongues.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Just one problem Fairlie, it doesn't have a smell...


I beg to differ - it definitely does have a smell - or the one I have does...



erinafare said:


> Thank you been meaning to ask same question for a while.
> I seem to remember someone on here mentioning that they had bought some from Costco. Can't find it in our one only coconut milk perhaps it was one of our U.S.A or Canadian friends.


I got mine at the local health food store.



RuthMill said:


> Yes - I feed a heaped teaspoon in the morning with their breakfast and always have but as Renee said you might want to introduce it slowly. My two didn't get diarrhoea. Donna uses it too I think, not sure if she warms it. I don't my two like to lick it and melt it down with their tongues.


Mine queue up for it and have half a teaspoon for the littlies and a teaspoon for Inzi - I give it to them off my finger, it is the ultimate treat


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Got some this morning in T***O £6. 
. Would that be from a well known health store shall look next time in town never thought of looking there


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I beg to differ - it definitely does have a smell - or the one I have does...


But not like coconut... Kind of like the husk but not the flesh...

I use that one too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can buy it with the smell removed too. Which is better on mushrooms with bacon and egg, and when making a cheese omelette! The nice coconutty one is lovely on toast and makes the most delicious homemade granola. I give it to my dogs too. It's also great in smoothies along with coconut manna.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I buy it at Planet Organic over here. It does have a light smell to it. We used to take it daily ourselves but had a hard time figuring out how to take it. Christine had the bright idea of swallowing a teaspoon of it just as it comes from the jar....well that didn't work well it got stuck on her tooth and made her gag and she had to run to the bathroom and threw up...I laughed so hard. I had told her not to try that cause I know she has issues with certain textures

I normally boil some water and pour it in a bowl then I put the coconut oil in a small bowl and sit it in the bigger bowl and stir it around til it melts. Not good to heat it up at a high heat. This way works great then you just down it real fast. I just drizzle it on Molly's food I don't think she really notices??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Renee this sounds like way too much work for me. Two bowls and a little nausea later... you get it down? There must be an easier way if I am to try it! The coconut husk smell is a bit off putting too. I must have some kind of issue going on because I still can't make myself try raw or give Rufus a chicken wing.  And I really, really want to!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just cook with it... Hey presto. I've just made sesame chicken and used it to fry the chicken pieces. 

You can whisk it in to coffee too. Bake with it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two will eat it as a dollop right on their food. I've licked off the spoon I use it to put it on their food. Small enough amounts tolerable. Too much and yuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ewww in coffee no way puke!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have just been to Tesco and bought some. Gave Bailey a little off a spoon to try it. At first she didn't seen impressed but then she seemed to love it.

Going to try it when cooking this week.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Dogs had it on there tea tonight just put a dollop on and they both ate it then I let them lick the spoon. No problems so far. Poppy did eat her tea with a bit more enthusiasm than usual she is a slow eater crunches each piece individually takes her ages. Boycie bolts his down then gives a big burp afterwards


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh yes, coconut oil! I buy a big jar at Costco, lasts a long time.... I use it instead of butter on my toast, absolutely delicious with jam. I often use it in place of butter when baking too, gives cookies and squares SUCH a nice flavour. I also melt it and use it when making facial creams or hand creams.....oh I could go on and on.....lovely stuff!!!! 
P.S. The stuff I get does smell like coconut, I love the smell.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Critterluvr said:


> Ooh yes, coconut oil! I buy a big jar at Costco, lasts a long time.... I use it instead of butter on my toast, absolutely delicious with jam. I often use it in place of butter when baking too, gives cookies and squares SUCH a nice flavour. I also melt it and use it when making facial creams or hand creams.....oh I could go on and on.....lovely stuff!!!!
> P.S. The stuff I get does smell like coconut, I love the smell.


Wow you are a champ I tried to camouflage it in a smoothie didn't work ..we gave up on it cause we could taste it in every way ours was extra virgin coconut oil from a health food store so maybe it had flavor to it?


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I haven't tried it in a smoothie....but I do like the taste of it, my family isn't quite as gung-ho though. I must admit I like most things, guess I'd be a Lab if I were a dog. 
Anyway it might depend on the brand? Costco def has the best price that I have come across.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well at first our dogs didn't seem to keen but the second time they bolted it down. I tried it on Pancakes yesterday, it was ok. Need to get experimenting so loving all your ideas so keep them coming.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Critterluvr said:


> I must admit I like most things, guess I'd be a Lab if I were a dog.


Love this! I think I'd be a lab too, I'll eat pretty much anything.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Critterluvr said:


> Well I haven't tried it in a smoothie....but I do like the taste of it, my family isn't quite as gung-ho though. I must admit I like most things, guess I'd be a Lab if I were a dog.
> Anyway it might depend on the brand? Costco def has the best price that I have come across.


Are you in uk our costco doesn't sell it x


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

No, I'm in Canada.....eh?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Critterluvr said:


> No, I'm in Canada.....eh?


Thank you Costco uk don't seem to stock it x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I give mine a small bit every morning. I also use it on my skin, in my home made lotions, deodorant, and cooking. Even used it to make a chocolate flavoured sauce.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

dio.ren said:


> Ewww in coffee no way puke!!


I just got a jar of coconut oil. I tried it in my coffee and it was actually pretty good. I've also been putting a little coconut oil on my face in the morning. Fine lines and wrinkles disappear.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Where did you buy yours Lindor? Years of canoeing in the sun have left me looking like a wrinkled prune.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I got it at Pet Value.


----------

